# Female Lyft driver sexually assaulted by her passenger



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.abc15.com/news/crime/dps-lyft-driver-groped-while-driving-in-scottsdale-phx-chandler

SCOTTSDALE, AZ - A Lyft driver was groped by a man, and held by another, while driving on the freeway across the Valley.

The Department of Public Safety reports that on Jan. 15 around 2:15 a.m., a female driver for Lyft picked up two men in Old Town Scottsdale. She later told police that the two men appeared to be intoxicated.

DPS reported that as the woman was merging onto the Loop 101, 30-year-old Joseph Daniel Marquez allegedly reached from the back seat and touched her shoulders. The woman instructed the man to sit back in his seat, but he reportedly ignored her warnings and began inappropriately touching her.

The woman reported that she was trying to fight off Marquez with one hand while still driving with the other. At one time Marquez grabbed her throat with one hand as he continued fondle her breasts with the other.

"It got to the point where I could not breathe, and it got really scary for me," said the victim, Tina, who asked not to use her last name due to the nature of the crime.

Another second passenger sitting in the front seat of the car allegedly helped Marquez by attempting to restrain the woman, authorities said.

The men directed her to an area in south Chandler where she was able to stop the car, pull out a knife and order the men out of her car.

Tina said she is still working for Lyft "because I am strong and confident, and these guys are not going to take my peace from me and make me quit doing something that I truly enjoy."

However, Tina urges Lyft to provide extensive safety training to drivers.

"We have lots of female Lyft drivers out there, and these ladies need to be safe and need to know how to protect themselves and how to get themselves out of these situations," Tina said.

"The safety of our community members is our top priority and we were upset to hear about this incident," Alexandra LaManna, a spokesperson for Lyft, said in a statement. "We've been in touch with the driver, and as soon as she reported this to us, we banned the passenger from Lyft and began working with the authorities on their investigation."

Marquez, who left his cell phone in the back the backseat of the car, was located and arrested at his home in Phoenix on Jan. 26.

ABC15 left a message for Marquez at his home requesting comment, but he has not responded.

He's been charged with kidnapping and sexual abuse.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Man! Baseball bat offence for sure.

"...., and these guys are not going to take my peace from me and make me quit doing something that I truly enjoy." 
*
GO TINA!*


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Every woman should have a dash cam for reasons just as this. Hopefully they get the a lot of time behind bars.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Every woman should have a dash cam for reasons just as this. Hopefully they get the a lot of time behind bars.


Yes!


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Sue the $hit out of uber and lyft for pairing you up with these people.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> Sue the $hit out of uber and lyft for pairing you up with these people.


That's going to be the next big concern. They don't deactivate passengers with low ratings so they are putting drivers in harms way. That will be a good court case to watch and see the outcome. Uber keeps claiming the hold no responsibility for anything yet they control the rating system.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I rape you. You rape me. Join class action.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Groping is no longer a crime. Just ask Trump. ;-)


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> Groping is no longer a crime. Just ask Trump. ;-)


Yes but he did stipulate that you could as a rich celebrity. Sort of like having enough money so as to be eccentric and not poor enough to be just plane crazy.

Just realized. Both apply.

snork


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Sue the $hit out of uber and lyft for pairing you up with these people.


You may be onto something, low rated pax who commit assaults could be grounds to sue uber since they do not deactivate them.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

d0n said:


> You may be onto something, low rated pax who commit assaults could be grounds to sue uber since they do not deactivate them.


Probably not. Bet you in the near future they will do away with pax ratings. There is no reason to rate pax. Pax who get reported need to be deactivated. Uber will eventually realize they are a liability. What better way to get rid of a liability and still keep it on the books as an assett? You hide it amongst the other assetts.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

The only way to kill uber is to patiently wait. We will have our shot. Their downfall will be spearheaded by a competitor that takes 1% off the top not 25-28%. This competitor may be government owned or a cooperative of drivers. Uber will collapse due to its idiotic policies. Particularly the no tipping policy which works only if you are providing premium service with premium drivers at a premium price. Lyft and juno are deadman walking. Gett may survive if they realize what i just said. Gett is an innovator. Always have been. While they dont have much money they have a shot


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

Jan 15 incident with name and a phone and a Jan 26 arrest, why on earth would it take 10+ days to arrest those vermin?


----------

